

The NY Times website just crashed - scoofy

Can&#x27;t post the link to them because it crash 90 days ago apparently, so here is a text post. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com
======
lutusp
Must be overloaded with visitors being informed that they've exceeded their
article quota.

